# Gamefisher 3.0 repair advice...



## Just a Hack (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 3 hp Gamefisher air cooled motor on my 12ft aluminum v. It runs fine when I first start it, then it proceeds to die every 45 seconds or so. I can fire it back up and it runs/starts great. Then repeats the process. I heard it could be a gas cap vent problem and since I bought it without one, I figured thats it! Replaced it and the problem persists. I took the carb apart and cleaned it out, problem continues. Any advice on what to do next? I can't figure out if it's overheating or something...


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like fuel isn't replenishing the carb bowl fast enough. Make sure you have good fuel flow from your tank to your carb. Remove the fuel line from the carb and open your fuel petcock and see how it flows. A dribble is no good, any type of stream is good. The issue is probably your fuel petcock. You can get fuel petcocks and motorcycle shops or maybe even an Ace or True Value hardware store. 

If you have good fuel flow to your carb then the problem is in your carb most likely. Take the carb apart and run a bread tie with the plastic stripped off in all the tiny holes then blow it out with compressed air and/or carb cleaner.


----------



## Just a Hack (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you. That's exactly the type of advice I was looking for. I'll try these new possibilities.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 9, 2010)

> Sounds like fuel isn't replenishing the carb bowl fast enough



x2, sounds like float height mis-adjusted or a sticking needle jet


----------

